# 90% recovered for the last 6 months BUT



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

The last 6 months i have been recovered. I never think about dp really. My remaining symptoms are basically full on dp if i get into a panic, numbness but i still feel emotion so its weird. Almost like i can feel everything but my mind makes me think like i cant. I still slightly feel im dreaming and somethings just slightly off, and i cant describe what it is, to tell you the truth i dont even know if i still have depersonalization because quite frankly i can't relate to people here anymore like i used to. Which is of course good. What i want to know is, is their anything i can do or take to get complete recovery? Somethings off and it doesn't CHANGE its constantly at this level which makes me wonder if my brain is stuck like this. The thing is its not brain fog or anything, but it is SOMETHING. And what scares me is i dont know myself what it is because i cant even describe the feeling. Its like 5% of me is off.

I would really appreciate your opinions whther you have never recovered, or if you have made progress and been at this stage before. Ive done the part of going out and getting on with my life with dp...What now? Shall i just wait it out and see what happens? Maybe it will take years to get past this little hurdle.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

Fluke said:


> The last 6 months i have been recovered. I never think about dp really. My remaining symptoms are basically full on dp if i get into a panic, numbness but i still feel emotion so its weird. Almost like i can feel everything but my mind makes me think like i cant. I still slightly feel im dreaming and somethings just slightly off, and i cant describe what it is, to tell you the truth i dont even know if i still have depersonalization because quite frankly i can't relate to people here anymore like i used to. Which is of course good. What i want to know is, is their anything i can do or take to get complete recovery? Somethings off and it doesn't CHANGE its constantly at this level which makes me wonder if my brain is stuck like this. The thing is its not brain fog or anything, but it is SOMETHING. And what scares me is i dont know myself what it is because i cant even describe the feeling. Its like 5% of me is off.
> 
> I would really appreciate your opinions whther you have never recovered, or if you have made progress and been at this stage before. Ive done the part of going out and getting on with my life with dp...What now? Shall i just wait it out and see what happens? Maybe it will take years to get past this little hurdle.


I think I am at the same stage as you, I feel close to like my old self but something still feels "off". Everything looks much clearer than it did before and I'm no longer tortured with existential thoughts which used to scare the hell out of me 4 or 5 months ago. I rarely even think about dp/dr and this helps but I still don't feel back to my old self yet, its like I'm stuck!

I feel like my anxiety has reduced a lot aswell, but I'm still stuck with this! Its so frustrating! Hang in there, I'm sure we're both maybe not too far from getting out of this.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I think I am at the same stage as you, I feel close to like my old self but something still feels "off". Everything looks much clearer than it did before and I'm no longer tortured with existential thoughts which used to scare the hell out of me 4 or 5 months ago. I rarely even think about dp/dr and this helps but I still don't feel back to my old self yet, its like I'm stuck!
> 
> I feel like my anxiety has reduced a lot aswell, but I'm still stuck with this! Its so frustrating! Hang in there, I'm sure we're both maybe not too far from getting out of this.


Yep same with me you sound very similar to where i am ;p. The existential thoughts were probably the worst for me. They were absolutely terrible. Lets hope full recovery is not far off.


----------



## Rightfoot (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm at exactly the same point as you.

The terrible anxiety is mostly gone, and my DP and DR don't seems nearly as intense as they used to be.

I feel like I'm living in a dream though. Mainly because I still have a really messed up perception of time.

Hopefully there's just one final click that needs to happen, and we can be back to normal again.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I also forgot to mention that i space out alot too. In my mind, a thought on something, or ill just stare at something for ages and i wont be all "there" in my mind. I also have like a dulll emotional numbness if that makes sense. As i said, im constantly on the same level 24/7 it never really goes down, and it only intensifies when i panic, which i rarely do now. Which may be the reason why my depersonalization/dereaization has gone down. I dont know. Looks like im just going to have to wait it out. This is really confusing.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Rightfoot said:


> I'm at exactly the same point as you.
> 
> The terrible anxiety is mostly gone, and my DP and DR don't seems nearly as intense as they used to be.
> 
> ...


It feels like a click doesn't it? Almost like its one last piece in the jigsaw puzzle to complete. Like a complicated piece of machinery gone wrong because there is a screw missing or something, or a wire has gone out of place. Daft analogy i know but you get my drift. As for the time perception problem can you describe that for me? Does time go slow, or does it go fast? For me the weeks and months seem to fly by lately. But when it first hit it went slow. Anyways lets just stay positive and we will continue to make progress for sure even if it stays for a while yet.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

tbh doesn't seem like you've recovered at all.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Midnight said:


> tbh doesn't seem like you've recovered at all.


I have not recovered and did not say i did. Its just everythings at a low.


----------



## jordanL'Estrange (Oct 17, 2011)

ahhh yesss!! im exactly the same as this!!! not fully recovered but close to it! i dont think about DP much at all but it is still in the back of my mind. i have emotional dullness but they are still kind of there just not as full as they were. i could never explain this to anyone but what you wrote is exactly how i feel, i don't have anxiety anymore its just DP. it still feels like im kinda in a dream state but its bearable i dont think of it ever! ahhh this is so annoying i just want to be out of it and back to my old self!!!


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

jordanL said:


> ahhh yesss!! im exactly the same as this!!! not fully recovered but close to it! i dont think about DP much at all but it is still in the back of my mind. i have emotional dullness but they are still kind of there just not as full as they were. i could never explain this to anyone but what you wrote is exactly how i feel, i don't have anxiety anymore its just DP. it still feels like im kinda in a dream state but its bearable i dont think of it ever! ahhh this is so annoying i just want to be out of it and back to my old self!!!


Never had much faith in supplements but maybe once you get to this stage it could actually help us make a full recovery? In my opinion if supplements are going to work at all or at least help or even help make a full recovery, it will be more than likely help the most at this stage. I'm thinking about getting some DMAE that tommy suggested ages ago in an old thread. But I'm going to have to do some research because i don't actually know what it is lol.

On a side note Jordan if you do find anything in the near future and make a full recovery please PM me or something to let me know what did the job. I'll do the same for you.







I also make a post of course...


----------



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm at the same exact place. I think about DP alot though. I think we are recovered in a sense. The problem is that we are stuck in an anxious state, fearing getting the worst anxiety back. Our minds and bodies still remembers that worst fear. I have good times, and many moments where I don't think about DP at all. When I go outside, meet people or do stuff I enjoy I feel recovered. When I'm at home, alone in my thoughts I always feel worse cause I see every discomfort I have as a sign of DP. My body is still very sensitive to anxiety, constantly fearing getting a panic attack. I've become very afraid of my heart beting really fast, so when I'm anxious/nervous about something I get into an anxious state, and when I'm hungover it always gets worse.

I think it's important for us to relax, and not get in to siatuations that makes us anxious. I've asked my doctor for CBT, and I'm hoping it will make me get out of the vicious worrying cycle. It's the worrying that torments me... I've even gotten some sense of my self back, and existential stuff doesn't bother me as much anymore. And I do believe everything is real. But yes, I still have that "something is wrong"-feeling. But I belive it's the worrying that is the thing that is wrong. And we need to stop worrying. That is the hardest part. Distraction is good.


----------



## T01 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was like this for close to a year but relapsed 3 times since August.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

T01 said:


> I was like this for close to a year but relapsed 3 times since August.










sorry to hear that T01


----------



## bben (Oct 9, 2011)

i recovered but it was a slow process over several years. Avoiding alcohol and benzos def helped me.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

bben said:


> i recovered but it was a slow process over several years. Avoiding alcohol and benzos def helped me.


----------

